# Chip-In: Let's Make Sawyer, Quinn, & Sophie_Mom a family!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sophie_Mom's family has been through a lot in the past few months. They lost their sweet, sweet Sophie at the young age of 2 to a rare cancer. In order to mend their broken hearts and to give companionship to their young golden, Sawyer, their family has welcomed Quinn into their home and into their hearts. 

Unforeseen financial issues due to a previous marriage have arisen and the family's finances may be heavily burdened in the coming months. In order to help their family heal emotionally and financially, our forum has set up a Chip In account to help offset the rehoming fee for Quinn. 

No amount is too small, it will be one dollar closer to bringing Quinn, Sawyer, and their humans back to a state of happiness_ that they so deserve._

The paypal account of Sophie_Mom is attached directly to this Chip In site. All monies donated will go directly to her. **She has not asked for donations and feels reluctant to take such kind gestures, but so many of us feel so strongly that they deserve this happiness. We just HAVE to help! She has OK'd the Chip in, and is grateful for the friendships and support she has received. 


ChipIn: Sawyer's new brother, Quinn!

Chip In doesn't instantaneously show your donation, so don't panic. You will get a confirmation email. I think it takes some time for it to appear on the page.

 Click the orange box at the right of the page if you'd like to donate. Directions will follow. You do not need to have a Paypal account, but it is easy with one!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../102065-picking-up-puppy-quincy-tomorrow.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../102112-official-quinn-intro-pics-sawyer.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../101906-help-sawyer-become-brother-again.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Has Steph at least ok'ed this? I really want to help, but only with her ok. I can understand her reluctance to ask, but do want her to feel ok with the forum's response, not offended.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Has Steph at least ok'ed this? I really want to help, but only with her ok. I can understand her reluctance to ask, but do want her to feel ok with the forum's response, not offended.


Yes, she has OK'd it. She supplied me with the paypal acct info, etc to get the ball rolling.  I just wanted to make it clear that she did not ask for the Chip In to be set up, but welcomes whatever help that may result.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Super, thanks so much for getting it started. I'll head there now and hope I can figure it out! lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Easy breezy once I remembered my paypal info. Don't worry if you don't have a paypal acct, it takes debit and credit cards too. Come on everybody..... forgo a Starbucks, a movie or something else you'll never miss and give Quinn the family he adores!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CC... do you know how often they update totals??? It's been a long time since I've used a chip in.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's been a while since I "chipped in" and it still isn't showing up, however that's what CarolinaCasey said would happen.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> It's been a while since I "chipped in" and it still isn't showing up, however that's what CarolinaCasey said would happen.


 
yeah, me too. At least we know there's some in there and can keep an eye on when it updates. I seem to remember that it took a while for totals to show.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I helped! Wish it could be more but I know every little bit will help!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I donated almost as soon as I created the Chip In. It still hasn't shown up, but the important thing is the confirmation email that you receive after chipping in.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to. I'll have to discuss it with Bart first. We're really watching our pennies right now, since I plan to quite my job soon.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

Would love to help but am also in the same boat. I just lost my 1 1/2 year old Baby Bear to a rare Cancer myself on July 23rd and only because of the kindness of the breader giving me another baby boy for free could_ afford him_ but am having trouble paying off the vet bills from Bear and getting more vet bills from new baby Moose. I am disabled and my boys are my world. But she is in my thoughts and prayers hope this helps herI know the hurt she is going through and a new baby does help.:crossfing


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I don't have paypal but if you pm me an address I will send some $


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't need a paypal acct to contribute if you're ok using a credit card or debit card. Just an fyi... I certainly understand wanting to send a check too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sent something from Gunner and me. Hope we get to the goal, :crossfing I haven't seen anything added to the goal. Anyone see any amounts???


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Eli And Bailey sent their allowance this week for Sawyer and Quinn!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Eli And Bailey sent their allowance this week for Sawyer and Quinn!!


Chester & Murphy thought this was a great idea!!!  Allowance has been sent!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I could afford to donate right now...but I'll gladly keep bumping up.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are amazing - I am in tears and overwhelmed at the generosity and kindness here. I can't believe it. I will pay it forward, for sure. Thank you so, so, much.

Last night, after our walk, Quinn used Sawyer's butt for a pillow. Then, when we put Quinn into his crate, Sawyer plopped himself down in front of it - "moral support," I guess. They were playing this morning, and my husband came up from downstairs and said, "It sounds like the earthquake has come here!" They were romping, chasing, and having a great time!

Thank you for doing this for Quinn and for Sawyer - and for us.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

"Chip In" total as of 4:03 pm EST, $265.00.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> "Chip In" total as of 4:03 pm EST, $265.00.


 
WOO-HOO!!!!! And that's just the afternoon crew. Let's keep it bumped up for the evening and weekend bunch!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe in karma! Quinn, you deserve a GREAT home and I know you will have a wonderful life with Sawyer and his humans.

I remember doing this to help out Flirt's former housemate when she almost died delivering pups, the vet bill was pretty steep but with the generosity of people like us on the Forum, the vet bill was greatly reduced.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My crew sent in their allowance--bumping up!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't have a lot to send, but I sent what I could.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Sophie_Mom's family has been through a lot in the past few months. They lost their sweet, sweet Sophie at the young age of 2 to a rare cancer. In order to mend their broken hearts and to give companionship to their young golden, Sawyer, their family has welcomed Quinn into their home and into their hearts.
> 
> Unforeseen financial issues due to a previous marriage have arisen and the family's finances may be heavily burdened in the coming months. In order to help their family heal emotionally and financially, our forum has set up a Chip In account to help offset the rehoming fee for Quinn.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. They lost their dog Sophie, but have another dog, Sawyer ... and they adopted Quinn ... or they're trying to adopt Quinn and our donations are to pay for his adoption fee?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey and Burgundy have donated! 

Bumping for Quinn and Sawyer


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm confused. They lost their dog Sophie, but have another dog, Sawyer ... and they adopted Quinn ... or they're trying to adopt Quinn and our donations are to pay for his adoption fee?


 Yes, you've got it right. The rehoming fee isn't small and they have a lot of lawyer expenses coming up that weren't forseen a week ago when they brought Quinn home for a trial week. They've fallen in love and want to keep him but the fee is too much of an expense right now with the unforseen lawyer needed for an ex-spouse creating problems.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie thought it was a good idea, so we're in!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I donated a little bit for you, Steph. Hope you all can make it through this.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi and Lucy say they'll give up their treats this week to help Sawyer and Quinn stay a team like they are. Woof!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Where do you look to see the amount? I always see $0 in the box.??????


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

bumping up!

P.S. Cathy, I think she can just see it if she logs in since she's the person who sets it up....not sure if I'm right, though. =)


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Monte thinks Sawyer needs a brother. Wish we could have contributed more, but very happy we could help out! 

Monte's Mom, Cindy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> "Chip In" total as of 4:03 pm EST, $265.00.


Is there anyway you can have it make the donated amount public so we can see it? It shows $0 for me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Is there anyway you can have it make the donated amount public so we can see it? It shows $0 for me.


I can't see it either. Sophie's Mom sent me a note letting me know the current total on her Paypal acct. I think there is some kind of glitch that it isn't showing. It's making me mad! I've called their customer service number and left a message, and they'll respond within 72 hours. How's that for customer service? :uhoh:

I've never used Chip In before, but if anyone has and has some insight, I'd welcome the help!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

My tuition for Fall quarter is super up in the air right now, so I couldn't contribute much but we sent what we could =) I figure every little bit helps. Good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used chip in before and it has always seemed to take a while for contributions to show up.... however, it's been a while and I can't remember how long.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, hopefully we will get updates as the amount goes up....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just corresponded with Sophie_Mom... 

Current total $450.00 !!!! ALMOST HALF WAY!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Just corresponded with Sophie_Mom...
> 
> Current total $450.00 !!!! ALMOST HALF WAY!



Holy crap the adoption fee is over $900???!! What rescue is this dog from?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I understand Marlene, he's from a breeder... one that she had kept back.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> From what I understand Marlene, he's from a breeder... one that she had kept back.



Oohhh I see!! I understand that then.. :doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Just corresponded with Sophie_Mom...
> 
> Current total $450.00 !!!! ALMOST HALF WAY!


That is wonderful news...I love this place!!!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield sends love and best wishes for Sawyer and Quinn.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Quinn thanks you. It has been heartbreaking this week to think that we'd have to give him back due to finances beyond our control. Again, I did NOT have any way to foresee the looming situation when we brought Quinn home a week ago. I am overwhelmed and so, so touched by your well wishes, generosity, and support. Unbelievable. I have to say that I'm not sure my husband ever understood all of the tie I spent on GRF, but he is in awe. If everyone could know the goodness and selflessness in the world, especially this forum, a lot of faith in humanity could be restored. Thank you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up for the weekend crowd.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> Holy crap the adoption fee is over $900???!! What rescue is this dog from?





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> From what I understand Marlene, he's from a breeder... one that she had kept back.





missmarstar said:


> Oohhh I see!! I understand that then.. :doh:


I don't understand. :uhoh:

If Quinn was 'rehomed' does this mean he was paid for by another and sent back to the breeder for whatever reason? So is this an adoption or rehoming? Or is there a difference just because Quinn is an older puppy? Confused here.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I don't understand. :uhoh:
> 
> If Quinn was 'rehomed' does this mean he was paid for by another and sent back to the breeder for whatever reason? So is this an adoption or rehoming? Or is there a difference just because Quinn is an older puppy? Confused here.


I believe the breeder held Quinn back to try to show him. Since he is missing a tooth they can't show him so they are now selling him. I'm sure they ususally get more than $1000 for 8 week old puppies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I remember, he was kept back by the breeder for herself but for whatever reason didn't work out so was available as an older pup. This is a common practice where a breeder grows out a dog they feel could be a show dog and helpful in their breeding program. Sometimes the dog just doesn't fit the breeders needs or expectations and is then available at an older age. A real find for us pet owners for sure!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I made donation in memory of my Buddy and Sophie. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just chipped in--hope it helps! :wavey:


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

In memory of my heart dog Kimmi.
If I had not found this forum, I would not have found all the great info and my breeder.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just Chipped-in, I wish it could have been more.
But lots of small donations make a lot in the long run.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Donation sent from my sweet girls, Kelly and Bess.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Donation made in honor of our senior golden Sky. Wishing Sophie's Mom, Sawyer and Quinn the very best!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I made donation in memory of my Buddy and Sophie. I wish you all the best.


This made me cry... Thank you. I miss her so much, every day..... Quinn has made us smile in playing with Sawyer, but my heart still wants her back. 

So, Quinn - I really don't know too much about him. I put his pedigree up on another thread, and I have been told that it's a really good one. He went to a show home originally, though I don't know how old he was when he went there. He is missing 2 molars (on the lower jaw, right behind the canines). My vet said that it is a genetic thing and should never cause him any problems. However, I do see that he "shuffles" food in his mouth in order to chew it. 

The show home that he had gone to, from what I've been told treated him terribly. The person (one of his co-breeders) that I got him from said that he was extremely skinny, matted, and full of worms when she got him back. He had been what she called a "kennel rat." It didn't seem he'd ever been in a house. She said he had looked at least 6 weeks smaller/younger than he does now when she got him. 

When we got him, I was shocked at how small he was. Even at 7 months, I thought he would be bigger. He has a really small head - Or maybe I'm just used to Sawyer's big moose head (which I LOVE). He had absolutely no name recognition or any sense that when we were talking, that we might be talking to him. Heartbreaking, really. He had NO manners AT ALL. It seems he's had a recent haircut that doesn't do him justice - I'm assuming because of the condition he had been in when he was returned. I'm hoping his coat comes back in nicely as he looks a bit scraggly right now. 

I put him on Sawyer's Fromm immediately. You guys know how happy I've been with Fromm, so we switched him over pretty much cold-turkey. You would not believe the almost-immediate difference in size of his poop. When he first got to my house and had a BM, I told my husband that it was bigger than our cat. The transition has gone wonderfully and didn't cause any stomach upset at all, and he seems to like it a lot. I'm hoping the better food will help his coat come in nicely.

I was told he wasn't housetrained really at all, but he's done great. He's only had 1 1/2 accidents and really seems to know what he's supposed to do when he gets outside. We just haven't been able to teach him how to "ask" yet. 

Apparently, he had been "full of worms" when he got back to the co-breeder, and she had de-wormed him 3 times. He had never been on heart worm preventative. So, I took him to the vet on Monday and got him all situated. Thank goodness he was parasite free and heart worm negative. He got his first Heartguard Plus as well. He didn't have any vet records from the time he was at the "show home," so his co-breeder had gotten him started with the vaccines, and we will finish them, as we basically have to assume he got nothing. He only weighs 50 pounds - Which seemed small to me, but I don't recall where Sawyer was at at 7 months. He has a scab/healing wound on both of his ears. On his left ear, it goes almost all the way across, as if something had sliced/cut along his ear. The vet said those should heal up and be fine.

He knows his name now (mostly) and loves to have people talk to him and love him up. He also prefers to sleep in bed with us over the kennel....  He is a goat - he chews EVERYTHING. My house looks totally stripped and baby-proofed. He learned "sit" very quickly and even does it occasionally without us tapping on his butt. Before he gets his food, he sits nicely and uses manners. Hopefully, table and counter manners will come along as well - table manners have improved, but the counter proves too much of a temptation.

He loves people, loves toys, and likes going on walks. He really likes being on the couch and being in the bed. He's afraid of running cars and riding in the car. It takes a little coaxing to get him into the garage. He and Sawyer are definitely finding their groove in playing. It seems he did bring kennel cough into our home.  Sawyer has been cough, cough, hacking since last night. I know it's not his fault, but I'm sad that Sawyer is sick.  We are going to pick up some cough suppressant for Sawyer this morning from the vet. Sawyer seems a bit tired, but otherwise he feels okay. I hope it runs its course quickly. 

So, that is what I know of Mr. Quinn. He's pretty small and scrappy right now. But he is sweet, sweet, sweet. He needs some training and manners. When he is in his crate, he does cry a little bit, but it is so incredibly soft and muted. It sounds like a little bird chirping. My vet thought that either he is still nervous and hasn't settled in - Or he is a smart dog and previously had gotten into trouble for making noise in his crate, so he learned not to. I know it's not a rescue case, but I guess I feel, in a way, that he needed rescuing and shown some love and the goodness in people. If he only could know how much goodness there is in YOU people. 

Thank you so much again.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't tell you how much I wish we could help! We are in the process of moving from Washington to South Carolina to take care of my Mom and have been stuck in Minnesota for over a week. 

Sophie's Mom's post about Quinn made me cry. I can't think of a better home for this boy than Sophie's Mom. This kid deserves a loving home that will take good care of him. I'm really looking forward to pictures in the coming months as he becomes the kid he was meant and deserves to be!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I could donate but with all the medical bills from my dads dialysis I'm lucky if I can pay the phone bill and I'm behind on that. I hope you get all the money you need. I'm so happy Sawyer has a new brother.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish I could help, but with the expense of moving, and my medical bills from my heart condition last year...I don't have any extra money. 

But I'm glad that Quinn has found you and know it will all work out! I know Sophie sent him to your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> This made me cry... Thank you. I miss her so much, every day..... Quinn has made us smile in playing with Sawyer, but my heart still wants her back.
> 
> So, Quinn - I really don't know too much about him. I put his pedigree up on another thread, and I have been told that it's a really good one. He went to a show home originally, though I don't know how old he was when he went there. He is missing 2 molars (on the lower jaw, right behind the canines). My vet said that it is a genetic thing and should never cause him any problems. However, I do see that he "shuffles" food in his mouth in order to chew it.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely a rescue case. Poor Quinn, I shudder to think what would have happened to him if the breeder had not gotten him back. It breaks my heart to think of him for months getting no attention or love. I'm usually an advocate for neutering earlier, but in his case I hope you will wait until he is closer to two years old so he has every chance to catch up on his growth. I know in a few months you will see a different dog, really thriving with your love and care. 

I couldn't give much, but did chip in a little. Could we get an update on the balance?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you - He does seem to have that "rescue mentality" of "thank you thank you thank you" for every kindness we show to him. We will be having Sawyer neutered at 18 months (or so), so we can see how well Sawyer has filled out and matured as a result. We will plan to do the same (or maybe a touch longer) with Quinn in hopes that he will catch up. I hope he'll be able to. 

The updated total is $660!! Amazing - There are no words of gratitude enough. I appreciate everyone so much (always have) for donations and/or words of friendship and support. This is an amazing community.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some of the best people in the world on this board.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> There are some of the best people in the world on this board.


Amen - And I will take every opportunity that comes my way to "pay it forward."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic Steph! I'm so happy for your family. And bless his heart. I had no idea of Quinn's rough start. These rescue pups really DO know they've been saved and are so thankful. We laugh at our Cody. In a few weeks we'll celebrate his 5th "gotcha day" and he still shows us every day. We say that's he's not velcro... he's more like super glue! lol


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just did a chip-in for Quinn, it was a small amount in memory of Dylan.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just thinking the same as mylissyk - this is totally a rescue case. 

He just went back to the breeder instead of going to a "rescue". He still needed rescuing which is where you and Sawyer and your family come in and show him how wonderful life can be.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So, sad! This is actually weird because i was actually looking at this litter back in January and almost sent a deposit in. I will donate as soon as i get home


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester wanted to help out his fellow golden retriever buddies...so he chipped in.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max, Will Will, Leif and I wanted to help - sorry it's not a lot.  I hope you make it to your goal!!!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Just wanted to remind everyone here that a donation is a donation, no matter how small, no matter how represented. Some donations have a dollar sign in front, some have a decimal point in front, some have lots of loving energy attached, but ALL donations are made in love. No apologizing about the size or the form of donation, K?? It's all _goodness_!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can we get an update on the chip in? I am ready to throw the confetti and blow the horns when we hit the goal!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

mamabear said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone here that a donation is a donation, no matter how small, no matter how represented. Some donations have a dollar sign in front, some have a decimal point in front, some have lots of loving energy attached, but ALL donations are made in love. No apologizing about the size or the form of donation, K?? It's all _goodness_!!


Couldn't have said it better! 

The chip-in total is at $700 which completely and totally blows me away. I don't want anyone to feel any push to make any monetary donation. I never, ever expected any of this to happen, and I never asked for it. When I initially declined (several times), I received emails from people asking me if they could help me... I reluctantly (and quite embarrassed) agreed. It has made a world of difference in our family and in Quinn's future. I just want to add that I did NOT know about my financial situation's sudden change until AFTER I had Quinn here. Those of you that are friends of mine on Facebook know that it was Tuesday morning (I had picked up Quinn the Friday before) that I asked for referrals to family attorneys. I had no reason in the world to think that a deadbeat we haven't seen in 3 years would resurface at this time. I never intended any of this to happen and have been honest about the situation as it occurred. As hard as it was going to be, I was prepared to have to face the reality of likely having to send him back to find another home. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am just so happy Quinn is with Sophie's Mom! He deserves them and the family deserves Quinn!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Quinn was meant to be with you, Steph. I know that no one ever thought that you had asked for what you're going through or would question helping out. Everyone goes through difficult times. So sorry that you are having to go through this on top of what you've went through this year.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy & Dory gave their weekly mad money. Their Daddy and I agreed that once a pair has bonded, you can't split them up, and Sawyer needs his buddy Quinn. I think all of you need each other. He was meant to be with you guys.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad Quinn will be able to stay at home... he deserves you guys just as you deserve to keep him!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I've not been very vocal throughout your story, but have followed most of it on the forum. Truly touching that it came to this, you giving Quinn a second shot at a real family. Jersey and Oz know the importance and joy of having a brother.... and want the same for your boys. Good luck to you, Sawyer, and Quinn!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> This is absolutely a rescue case. Poor Quinn, I shudder to think what would have happened to him if the breeder had not gotten him back. It breaks my heart to think of him for months getting no attention or love. I'm usually an advocate for neutering earlier, but in his case I hope you will wait until he is closer to two years old so he has every chance to catch up on his growth. I know in a few months you will see a different dog, really thriving with your love and care.
> 
> I couldn't give much, but did chip in a little. Could we get an update on the balance?


I'm still confused here, did the breeder sell the puppy to the co-breeder? I thought rescue fees were much much lower than this, like half the price of what the breeder is charging now. If the breeder already got money for the puppy isn't it considered double dipping now to charge almost 3/4 the amount for a new purchase? Not trying to cause trouble just wondering about the whole cost factor here. 

I know Sophie'sMom was turned down from 'Rescue Places' because of Sawyer's intactness and had to go this route. I just don't like the idea of her being overcharged for her generosity of 'rescuing' this puppy who has gone through way to much already at it's young age.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I wanted to give the facts. Quinn was returned to his breeder due to the fact that he was not show quality. A result of missing teeth. I am sure Quinn's breeder refunded the money to the previous owner.

Sophie's mom contacted the breeder wanting to purchase Quinn if he got along with Sawyer. The breeder agreed to sell Quinn for substantially less than what she normally charges. Reason being that Quinn needed extra TLC. So the breeder is by no means double dipping, just making sure the puppy is valued for what he should be. A well bred golden retriever from very nice lines.

The price for Quinn is extremely reasonable in this area. His breeder got him up to date on shots and wormed him to bring his health up to par. I know his breeder and she does take good care of her dogs. Quinn may not have been in the best situation in his first home, but I am sure his breeder took the appropriate steps to bring him up to par.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Doolin for bringing all this to light. I have a better understanding now and feel that no one, especially Sophie'sMom is being taken advantage of. Quinn deserves a home of happyness (yes, I spelled it purposely), and Sophie'sMom deserves new memories with her Sawyer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was away all of yesterday and was thrilled to come home to see that the last total update is $700. This forum is really full of special people. I think we're well on our way to making Steph's house a HOME again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up......


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Question, if the goal isn't reached does that mean that she will be sending Quinn back? Or worst case scenario, can she make up that 300 or ask for the rest to be in monthly payments? If the breeder is caring such as suggested in this thread, I'd like to think that people here have already helped to make this a happy ending for all involved. It's sad to think that unless this completely hits 1000, the people on the forum didn't help at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there a new chip in total?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can the time frame be extended longer than Sept 1?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Can the time frame be extended longer than Sept 1?


Yes, I will change it! I haven't gotten a new update from Steph yet. I also haven't heard back from Chip In's customer service about why the running total isn't shown. Hopefully I'll know more soon. :


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that you guys have all done WAY MORE than enough, truly. We ARE keeping Quinn. We truly believe that it wouldn't be right to not "chip in" ourselves. This forum has gone above and WAY beyond. No need to extend the time frame. Quinn isn't going back, he's staying right where he's at. I think through everything this week, I was afraid to really let myself love him, but he's really where he belongs. Thank you all so, so much!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I think that you guys have all done WAY MORE than enough, truly. We ARE keeping Quinn. We truly believe that it wouldn't be right to not "chip in" ourselves. This forum has gone above and WAY beyond. No need to extend the time frame. Quinn isn't going back, he's staying right where he's at. I think through everything this week, I was afraid to really let myself love him, but he's really where he belongs. Thank you all so, so much!



I'm happy to hear your new family member is home for good


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I think that you guys have all done WAY MORE than enough, truly. We ARE keeping Quinn. We truly believe that it wouldn't be right to not "chip in" ourselves. This forum has gone above and WAY beyond. No need to extend the time frame. Quinn isn't going back, he's staying right where he's at. I think through everything this week, I was afraid to really let myself love him, but he's really where he belongs. Thank you all so, so much!


So HAPPY for you guys, all of you!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

This is AWESOME!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I think that you guys have all done WAY MORE than enough, truly. We ARE keeping Quinn. We truly believe that it wouldn't be right to not "chip in" ourselves. This forum has gone above and WAY beyond. No need to extend the time frame. Quinn isn't going back, he's staying right where he's at. I think through everything this week, I was afraid to really let myself love him, but he's really where he belongs. Thank you all so, so much!


So glad to hear that Quinn is staying with you!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!!!!! Super news.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What is meant to be, found its way. Your boys are handsome, I wish them happy, healthy life together for many, many years.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im just seeing this now...Im read all the way through and now Im going to chip in...just a little bit, cant really afford much, but I do want to help. So happy Quinn has a wonderful home!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

just bumping! I didn't mean for my post to put a period on the donations...I hope that if there are others that can help, they feel free to do so. So happy for Steph and her family!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering, before I put in my donation, does anyone know the exact current $$ raised so far. I read posts that a bunch of the donations hadn't been counted yet. Is the current figure accurate?


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Just wondering, before I put in my donation, does anyone know the exact current $$ raised so far. I read posts that a bunch of the donations hadn't been counted yet. Is the current figure accurate?


Hi! IM wondering the same thing, do we know what the amount is? Lucky and I want to make a donation to help!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Total to date is $820.00!! 

To paraphrase what Steph said in her email, 

They are shocked, humbled, and a touch embarrased at the outpouring of support and generosity. They will make up whatever the difference is between what was donated to complete Quinn's adoption fee. Never did they intend to get Quinn for free with all of the donations, but they are just very appreciative and stunned and WILL pay it forward in the future!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Chipped In!! If she gets him without having to outlay cash - great! Then she can have some spare moolah of her own to help pay for all his other goodies & care!! Glad I could help!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I chipped in too! Yes, I agree Steph - every new baby needs some goodies when they are adopted!! YAY for Quinn!

Paying it forward! Glad I can help, too...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Total to date is $820.00!!
> 
> To paraphrase what Steph said in her email,
> 
> They are shocked, humbled, and a touch embarrased at the outpouring of support and generosity. They will make up whatever the difference is between what was donated to complete Quinn's adoption fee. Never did they intend to get Quinn for free with all of the donations, but they are just very appreciative and stunned and WILL pay it forward in the future!


That's amazing, GRF members are awesome!

What's the total tonight?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG! I can't believe this wonderful forum. It makes my heart happy, thank you!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow, just saw this thread - the support of the GRF community never ceases to amaze me. 

Is there still money needed? I get paid tomorrow and can probably chip a little in!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The Chip In page is finally starting to work... LOL. It only took SEVERAL days. There are comments and a running total of donations. Though, the running total does not match what Steph has said the total is ($820) from the other day. It looks like it's taking a while to catch up!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just donated...Wasnt much due to Hooties surgery bill, but it was something and I wanted to help...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bumping up


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Finally got to a PC so I could contribute! The "chip-in" function isn't Apple friendly . So happy to help out Steph, Sawyer, Quinn and the kids! :smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can we get a total update?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll update more tonight - Crazy busy day/week going back to school (first day with kids today). I'm exhausted!! Mr. Quinn is a night owl and beginning to show some bratty adolescent behaviors as well! I forgot some of the "highlights" of this age!!! I also have pictures to share as well. Very fun stuff - I just need to get my bearings here this evening.... If I don't fall asleep!

THANK YOU - Unbelievable, truly. I have received notification of some more payments and I just can't believe it. Amazing, astounding, and all that other good stuff..... I may have to indulge in a collar/leash.......


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I chipped in in memory of my friend's golden who passed away 7 days after her diagnosis. 

Also, in honor of my own golden girl who has kept me sane these last 10+ years while living with her own health problems and whose morning tushy wiggle start each of my days off right!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just an update...

This forum is truly amazing! We were able to donate a total of $980.00 to Sophie_Mom toward Quinn's rehoming fee. What an amazing group of people! I don't think any of us will soon forget the power of pet lovers.... especially golden lovers! When we see a goal, we make it happen! Good job to all!

ChipIn: Sawyer's new brother, Quinn!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is AWESOME! So proud to have been a part of brining this fantastic boy together with his wonderful new home.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I am just amazed at everyone's generosity on this forum. Congrats to everyone for raising money for Steph and Quinn! I am so glad he worked out for you and now you are able to keep him!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Shocked and amazed. Truly - I will post more pictures soon!!!  

THANK YOU again!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This just put a huge smile on my face! This forum is awesome!


----------

